# B5 S4 Front Seats in a C5 A6??



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

I did a little research but nothing for sure states that it can be done... Anyone ever done this conversion or know if it can be done? Also will the memory buttons work for the driver/passenger?

Thanks..:thumbup:


----------



## DAMIT-MAN (Jun 2, 2005)

i been researching the same info not able to find any info, guys please help


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like they don't bro... I think the mounting system is wrong... I bought a set thinking they would... My 2000 A6 has a different mounting system. I may try to adapt the seat frame if I don't sell these.


----------

